# basement Floor Drains



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a few old uncapped floor drains in my basement like the one pictured.  They seem to work fine, but I would like to "finish" them off so I can add PVC piping, caps, etc. rather than having open holes in the floor.

Is there something like a JB Weld type of adhesive  I could use to seal any type of piping I add to bring this up to floor level?  I'd like to find iron, ceramic or plastic piping.

Comments welcome, as always!

Thanks,

vince


----------



## Redwood (Jul 11, 2011)

Pipe is full of dirt...

Or is there even a pipe under there?

Something like this would be what you want, but you're going to break some cement...

http://siouxchief.com/Resource_/ProductMedia/147/Finish Line brochure 05-08.pdf


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, I cleaned out the dirt.  What you show is pretty much what I want, but really don't need to break up any concrete or rough it in, just set it into place and pour concrete, epoxy, etc into place around the edges of new and old pipe ends.

Thanks,

vince


----------



## Redwood (Jul 12, 2011)

Sure would be nice if it was that easy....

But you do want the strainer to be removable so people in the future can clean out the dirt and clear blockages...

you also want this to seal correctly to the pipe to keep things like concrete, epoxy, etc from going past it into the drain and sealing the drain shut...


----------

